# century 4s



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

10'6" slingshot built spinner
1-3oz rating
7 "k" guides plus tip
24" butt to center of reel seat
gold marbling on fore grip
nice condition
$300 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

would also consider trade for fmj


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

willing to add cash,plugs or another rod on my end for fmj or fma


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

